# lumbar articular joint injection



## mattrobin (Jun 30, 2011)

What CPT would you use to code this??? I'm leaning toward the facet joint injection codes. Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 1, 2011)

Some things to look at would be the primary Dx, the indications mentioned during the encounter where the decision to schedule the procedure was made, the consent, and the procedure note, which would have to be similiar as the descriptor of codes 64493-64495 describing the performance of an intra-articular facet joint injection or a block of nerves innervating the facet joint(s) under image guidance.


----------

